# A PMP with FLAC support and custom EQ?



## Meizuman (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know if the "era of pmp's" has already gone by because of the so called "smartphones", but here goes. 

My question is, is there any decent players that have a FLAC support and a customizable good equalizer?

I've been looking some Ondas on eBay but those are quite cheap and I have my doubts of their quality.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 20, 2012)

This is what i have used for the last cpl of years, Transcend MP860

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001PLMNSA/?tag=tec06d-20

product info for the 870 http://www.transcend-info.com/products/Catlist.asp?FldNo=17

Of note you can put up to a 16GB MicroSD card into these PMPs.


----------



## Frederik S (Aug 21, 2012)

Cowon players are good. MP4Nation makes some as well that are alright.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 21, 2012)

you can also get a small android device like an archos 43 - i don't know how much pmp's are but given the added functionality of an android device i would opt for that.


----------



## V8VANTAGE (Aug 30, 2012)

Cowon make some good PMP players. My brother used to have one until he cracked the screen on it. They play a lot of file formats including FLAC and have loads of customization settings on the EQ. As well as the custom equalizer they have other mad sound enhancements such as VirtualSurround and XBass.

Only problem is they don't have a decent capacity player for a large library of loseless music. Hence I decided to plunge for an iPod Classic 120GB. Don't laugh but they do actually sound pretty good. Most files are 256 or 320k MP3 or AAC, I have a headphone amp thats connected into the iPod digital connector on the bottom and some ATHES7 on ear headphones. Turn off all eq settings and it sounds great.


----------

